# Split Cowl Neck Poncho, Knit



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Our split cowl neck poncho, "The Flutterwheel", is knit in two pieces. The bottom rib is added after, for ease of knitting.

http://www.berroco.com/exclusives/flutterwheel/flutterwheel.html 
:thumbup: :lol:  
This looks warm and toasty. Imagine it in a nice cotton or Bamboo for warmer climates...
Flutterwheel
knit in Berroco Lodge 
Skill level: Intermediate
FIBER:
47% Wool, 47% Acrylic, 6% Nylon

BALL WEIGHT: 
1.75 oz / 50 g

BALL LENGTH: 
98 yds / 90 m

KNITTING GAUGE: 
3.5 sts = 1" 
14 sts & 20 rows = 4" (10cm)

NEEDLE SIZE: 
10 (US) / 6 mm

CROCHET GAUGE: 
3 sc = 1" 
12 sc & 15 rows = 4" (10cm)

HOOK SIZE: 
10(J) (US) / 6 mm

CARE: Hand wash. Lay flat to dry. :lol: :-D :XD:

Or:
"Relay" Half scarf, half shrug, Relay is a really just two sleeves connected by a generous swath of stockinette stitch
http://www.berroco.com/exclusives/relay/relay.html
Enjoy!

;-)


----------



## rpuhrmann (Jun 20, 2011)

These look gorgeous! I'm at work now, but I can't wait to get home, find my yarn, and start making them! lol My daughter will be pleasantly surprised for her birthday. Thank you!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

rpuhrmann said:


> These look gorgeous! I'm at work now, but I can't wait to get home, find my yarn, and start making them! lol My daughter will be pleasantly surprised for her birthday. Thank you!


Lucky Girl!!! You will have to post a pic and any problems with the pattern you find! I would love to see!!!
~Kim


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Ooooohhhhh, I like that poncho. Thank you!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

I like i like!!!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Me Likey too!!!!


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

i likey tooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Love the poncho. My daughter asked me to knit her a poncho or cape without a tight neck and to come down to her hips. We chose a chunky yarn and I am currently looking for a pattern. 
I will forward this and see what she thinks. Thanks for the link


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for this link!


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

Love that poncho! Thanks.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Rosette said:


> Love the poncho. My daughter asked me to knit her a poncho or cape without a tight neck and to come down to her hips. We chose a chunky yarn and I am currently looking for a pattern.
> I will forward this and see what she thinks. Thanks for the link


Here are a bunch to check out...
My Favorite!
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/kmm-poncho.html?noImages=
So easy and can use whatever yarn you want to!!!!!

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/ci-poncho.html?noImages=

These are more specific, but still easy,,,
I want this one! Has a hood too 
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/khs-prettyPoncho.html?noImages=

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/30237-2AD.html?noImages=

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/khs-ponchette.html?noImages=

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/khs-scallopEdgePoncho.html?noImages=

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/cjif-monsterInLawPoncho.html?noImages=

http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/cms-ponchette.html?noImages=

That ought to keep her busy looking for a while!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou for the link,lovely poncho. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Thank you very much hennalady for all these patterns. You are so sweet to have done this and I really appreciate it. I will let DD see them and await her choice.
I like the ponchette and will make this for myself as I decided that this would be the year I would conquer knitting in the round! I have tried once before and made a hash of it, but so many people love knitting this way that I will master it or die trying!


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the poncho pattern links. Love the colors in the first one.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Got some more ponchos for you all 
http://grandmotherspatternbook.com/?p=5615&cpage=1#comment-11200
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-118451-1.html#2258766
Happy Holidays Everyone


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

I have nearly finished the poncho, but it is more of a cape. The colours are very similar to the cowl cape. My DD chose Sirdar 9460 (sorry I don't know how to post picture) and I used circular needles for the first time and had to learn w & t, or short row shaping. I will post picture when I have finished off with the front border. I ran out of wool beacause DD wanted a couple of extra panels so am waiting for delivery. Many thanks for all your suggestions


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh, I can hardly wait to see the pictures. If you click on "Reply" or "Quote reply" you will get a button to add an attachment (Picture) in the response form. Good Luck.


Rosette said:


> I have nearly finished the poncho, but it is more of a cape. The colours are very similar to the cowl cape. My DD chose Sirdar 9460 (sorry I don't know how to post picture) and I used circular needles for the first time and had to learn w & t, or short row shaping. I will post picture when I have finished off with the front border. I ran out of wool beacause DD wanted a couple of extra panels so am waiting for delivery. Many thanks for all your suggestions


----------



## cdanzinger (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks like you have a passion for ponchos as I do too. Was wondering if you ever run across one that has ribbing for the bottom. I found one which was a split neck as well and it was way out of my league to make. Question, on the first poncho, split neck, it says the ribbing is added at the end, but it begins by making the ribbing. Am I not following correctly?


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

As I have not made these patterns I am not one to advise. Perhaps another member has and will let you know.


----------

